# Stuffed Squid



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

My gift to you, Merry Christmas:

30 small to medium whole squid, fresh.
1# or less of mozzarella
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan
1/2 clove of garlic per squid
Olive oil to cover bottom of cookie pan (sprinkle a wee bit on the squid too and a little in the stuffing)
1 box of mushrooms
3 pinches of freshly chopped FLAT parsley
Oregano, salt, pepper to taste.

1. clean squid inside and out and pat dry.
2. fine chop the mushrooms, tentacles and crushed garlic and saute in olive oil...put in fridge.
3. grate mozzarella and chop as fine as possible
4. combine 1,2 and 3 loosely with salt, peppper, parsley and oregano. Add parmesean, little oil and mix it up again, loosely.
5. preheat oven to 350
6. stuff squid carcass- not too full so stuffing can expand and place on cookie pan.
8. Bake 30 mintues, check after 20 for doneness and every 10 minutes thereafter...you want squid to be firm but tender and the stuffing oozing out with the pan holding juice.

Italian hard bread for dipping in the juices. We eat this with baked rockfish, steamed lobster and steamed clams for Christmas dinner. Most people will eat 4-5 squid with their chunk of fish and lobster. Pigs like me would eat all the squid and give away the other seafoods. Enjoy!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Yummmmm Sounds tasty


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

damn, I love squid and that had my mouth watering. Now if I could only convince my wife to try the calamari one more time...


----------

